# No grains or starches in diet?



## Sully (Nov 4, 2016)

In the process of putting together my diet plan for a quickly approaching cutting cycle. What are everyone's feelings about cutting out starches, grains and sugars? I'm not necessarily trying to do a paleo or low carb or any other type of fad diet. If anything it's more of a controlled blood sugar diet. Overall, I find I respond better to a lower carb diet. My energy goes up, mental concentration improves, skin is less oily, heartburn goes away completely, and I just generally feel better. But, I've typically only used a ketogenic style diet for cutting. I did hire a trainer one time that put together a diet plan that included rice and sweet potatoes, but the weight loss seemed much slower than what I have done in the past. 

I would still eat carbs, but only from veggies and fruit. Veggies would be essentially unlimited, and consist mostly of leafy greens, broccoli, peas, carrots and whatever else I like. Fruits would be limited to pre and post workout, mostly apples and bananas. I would still use 30 grams of dextrose immediately post workout as part of a recovery shake, but that would be the only time. 

I'll be shooting for my usual 1.5-2 grams of protein per lb of body weight, including 3 shakes a day in between meals and after workouts. I'll increase my fats at the beginning in order to keep energy from bottoming out. 

So, what's everyone's take on this? It's nothing ground breaking, and I'm sure it fits into some diet that has already been given a label. Lemme know what you think.


----------



## JoshuaGilbert (Nov 17, 2017)

I make sure to take a healthy and protein rich diet. After checking for healthy recipes, I found about the livre régime and guide régime from this website. I try recipes from this diet book. Eating a proportional and healthy diet promotes overall body fitness.


----------



## lycan Venom (Nov 17, 2017)

Ironically I have been considering the very same. Cut out sugar and I am already allergic to fruit so no simple carbs but I can eat peas and corn which are about the same for quick carb digestion.


----------



## striffe (Nov 18, 2017)

It would probably be great for you. I love my grains so would keep them in but if you are fine eating mainly vegetables I would try it. For most people even just cutting out sugar would help significantly. Then it's about finding what other carbs you digest the best.


----------



## Victory (Nov 21, 2017)

I have thought about the same but never started anything. It would be hard for me to give up many carbs. Sugar would definitely be a good start.


----------



## chiquinho (Dec 28, 2018)

Victory said:


> I have thought about the same but never started anything. It would be hard for me to give up many carbs. Sugar would definitely be a good start.



sugar is essential in the right time


----------



## DrZaius7 (Jan 25, 2019)

Starches wreak havoc on my body as far as composition goes.  I tolerate them fine and actually crave them.... such a struggle lol


----------

